# 5 series GT



## andrewm2211 (Sep 4, 2010)

So today I was in my e90 328i(now the thread is relevant).

And I saw a huge priu... I mean a 5 series GT.

I don't want to offend anyone incase someone here owns one... but what are they, I don't understand.

It has a hatchback but doesn't even look like it would give you that much more room.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Uglier then the X6


----------



## andrewm2211 (Sep 4, 2010)

What are you talking aboutttttt I lovvvve the X6


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

I agree, a complete waste of sheetmetal, appealing to the wannabe, for the latest on block have to have a German car, aspiring bonehead...Get the Honda, far better value...


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

Per BMW,

It has:
- the driving feel of a sedan
- the riding height of an SUV
- the practicality of a station wagon, er, sportswagon.
- the price of a 5er, for the rear legroom of a 7er.

I don't own one, but call me strange, I like how it looks, and what it stands for.



Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

It is a hideous car in photos. If I met it in person I might like it more, but just seeing a photo, I wouldn't even ask for a date.


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

Perfect for a soccer mom that cant afford a Range Rover...


----------



## slant83 (Dec 31, 2007)

andrewm2211 said:


> So today I was in my e90 328i(now the thread is relevant).
> 
> And I saw a huge priu... I mean a 5 series GT.
> 
> ...


:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: I don't get it either...am I missing something?

Reminds me of an Aztec


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, the 5 GT is hideous. If only Bimmerfest would open up a 5 Series section for anything pertinent to 5 Series discussion.

Wait a minute! By jove they have and they did!!


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

I disagree on the Aztek comparison. It looks more like another fine vehicle from GM's stable:


----------



## S4RIN (Oct 20, 2010)

andrewm2211 said:


> I don't want to offend anyone incase someone here owns one... but what are they, I don't understand.


You can't offend people when you tell them the truth. Because it's the truth! Honesty is the best policy:thumbup:

The bottom line on the GT is that the entire design is ugly. The F10 Sedan is beautiful. The sport pkg version, even more. But the GT is terrible. Along with the X6, they look like clones from the Pontiac Aztec, which was an ultimate automotive failure (just like the Chevy's Corvair). Makes you wonder how the heck GM is still in business?

A Touring version of the 5 series was a better choice. According to trends, less people are buying wagons. Thus the boardroom result was the GT. Poor executive decision. (sometimes it's more about coffee drinkin and sandwich eatin, then thinking).

The Fix: Stop production of the GT in 2012. For those who want extra room, offer the amazing F10 sedan with an 'Li' option for those craving extra backseat legroom. They offer the LI versions in China, which makes absolutely no sense. Chinese people are tiny, and do not require LI versions. On the other hand, it would make sense to make LI versions for North American's, who are taller, larger, and wider, and are allowed to have more then 1 kid, then their chinese colleagues.


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

RaceBlood said:


> I agree, a complete waste of sheetmetal, appealing to the wannabe, for the latest on block have to have a German car, aspiring bonehead...Get the Honda, far better value...


Aha!

As a value, Honda's hard to beat.

As a driving experience, not hard at all.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

That's one ugly fcukin' vehicle ... and they are supposed to replace the E90M3 with something similar, according to last month's Roundel. Can't see it myself.


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

S4RIN said:


> For those who want extra room, offer the amazing F10 sedan with an 'Li' option for those craving extra backseat legroom. They offer the LI versions in China, which makes absolutely no sense. Chinese people are tiny, and do not require LI versions.


No no! For the diminutive, that's a limo. Should sell.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

CALWATERBOY said:


> As a value, Honda's hard to beat.


I had to follow a Honda Accord "Crosstour" thingy part-way home yesterday. It's uglier than the 5. Driver was kind of a dope, too.


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully they dont use plastic parts in the transmissions like the above 5 door Chevy...that was a fiasco...


----------



## andrewm2211 (Sep 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Yes, the 5 Touring hideous. If only Bimmerfest would open up a 5 Series section for anything pertinent to 5 Series discussion.
> 
> Wait a minute! By jove they have and they did!!


Yeah I know, I just didn't want to go to the 5 series forum for the first time and ask a bunch of strangers why their cars are ugly, that practice is reserved for Audi drivers.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

jocamryn said:


> Uglier then the X6


Congrats, you just won the ugly olympics


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

1985mb said:


> Congrats, you just won the ugly olympics


...and you drive a chick car, why not a pontiac sunfire, Got badge?

Sent from my BMW Approved© HTC Desire using BimmerApp


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, the next 3er is going to come available as a GT as well, and I doubt the touring will make it over to North America.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

andrewm2211 said:


> Yeah I know, I just didn't want to go to the 5 series forum for the first time and ask a bunch of strangers why their cars are ugly, that practice is reserved for Audi drivers.


I meant the 5 GT is hideous, not the 5 Touring.


----------



## 3rd Jet Black (Dec 1, 2010)

S4RIN said:


> You can't offend people when you tell them the truth. Because it's the truth!


This is not true.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish BMW would stop making cars with little purpose such as the 5 GT and the X6.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

They have purpose, just not yours



hpowders said:


> I wish BMW would stop making cars with little purpose such as the 5 GT and the X6.


----------



## andrewm2211 (Sep 4, 2010)

I feel that, I'm not crazy about the X6, but I don't think it's ugly.

The problem with the 5 GT is that it hasn't decided what it is, and looks like the offspring of two different species that normally can't mate.

The X6, not my cup of tea, but I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

jocamryn said:


> They have purpose, just not yours


I wrote BMW a letter. They will stop.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

Inline Sixer said:


> Per BMW,
> 
> It has:
> - the driving feel of a sedan
> ...


I like it too. When I get tired of my 335is (or too old to handle it) I might consider one (or whatever small SUV BMW is producing).


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

Its is under the guise and design auspices of a car on steroids, SUV meets sedan, and here you have the BMW version, NO Thanks!

Last time a I checked there were not any crossovers in Trans Am or at the Track...LOL


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

WTF would I want to take an X6 to the track? 

Sent from my BMW Approved© HTC Desire using BimmerApp


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

andrewm2211 said:


> but what are they, I don't understand.


Neither do I :dunno: Audi seems to "get it", though (at least they think they are), since they were quick to come up with their own copy called "A7"


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

My comment refers to someones comment about a 3 being a girls car...getting a badge...


----------



## andrewm2211 (Sep 4, 2010)

oh yeah I remember that clown

:fruit:


----------



## Siruis (Sep 14, 2010)

When i first saw this car acouple months ago and didnt know about its existence, i thought someone rebadged some random car with BMW logo. I wondered, would BMW ever make something this horrible? After i saw it i went and did some research and discovered that in fact it was a real bmw..


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

jocamryn said:


> Uglier then the X6


Unlike the X6, the exterior styling of the 5 GT leaves a lot to be desired. The X6 is a beautiful vehicle, and very eye catching. The 5 GT looks like a Chevy Citation to me.

But, just like the X6, the interior is gorgeous. The material quality in both vehicles is really impressive.

Its still a ridiculous vehicle. Its no more efficient than an X5 and more ponderous to drive.

I guess it may be more of a status symbol, because it will be more rare.


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

_*I guess it may be more of a status symbol, because it will be more rare.*_

You could say that about the AMC Matador too....


----------



## TexasSpartan (Aug 28, 2010)

johnc_22 said:


> I disagree on the Aztek comparison. It looks more like another fine vehicle from GM's stable:


Too funny on the 5 GT, however I don't dislike the X6. I'm seeing more and more of them around here. My wife drives a '07 X3 and she really likes it. I'm stickin to my 3.


----------



## UnderSteer (Jul 24, 2008)

Arguing about whether the X6 or the 5GT is better looking is like arguing about whether cow poop or horse poop smells better.

CA should probably get an X6 to negotiate the NYC potholes. I was in NYC last weekend and the roads are more torn up than ever. I can't imagine what they would have done to a 3 Series with ZSP.

The x6 and 5GT are probably both fine vehicles, particularly if you need road clearance. But IMO neither model is particuarly attractive. I have never driven either but from what I hear from people that have driven then they are both good driving cars.


----------



## TexasSpartan (Aug 28, 2010)

UnderSteer said:


> Arguing about whether the X6 or the 5GT is better looking is like arguing about whether cow poop or horse poop smells better.
> 
> CA


We own a Tennessee Walker. Definitely horse poop.


----------



## ImpalaSS (Apr 14, 2009)

jocamryn said:


> Uglier then the X6


But not by much... 

I saw a 5 GT at the Wash DC auto show last night - underwhelmed. Its just awkward. The day BMW ditches their devotion to vehicle dynamics and chases market niches is the day I...errr...nevermind.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

Respectfully I offer an alternative view.

http://www.automobilemag.com/review...gran_turismo_vs_porsche_panamera_s/index.html

I chose my BMW 550i GT over a Porsche Panamera and Panamera S. I have attached a recent article from Automobile Magazine that I did not see before purchasing. Frankly, I am surprised, and very pleased, by their conclusions. I thought both cars were engaging dynamically but aesthetically I thought that the GT showcased BMW design language in a manner that was fresher and more original than the Porsche, which I considered very derivative. Creatively incorporating BMW styling cues, the GT exudes power and competency. The styling evokes a feeling of masculine athleticism and functionality without being pretentious. The upright oversized BMW grille, the long hood, the fastback "coupe" roofline, frameless windows, --and that wide stance, are all elements that communicate the dynamic special nature of the vehicle. The interior is nicer than a Maserati Quattroporte.

The Porsche in any configuration placed more emphasis on being a sports car and the BMW had more the feel of a seven series gran turismo. What I gave up dynamically I made up in comfort, capacity, and long distance touring capability. These were all contributing elements, but the critical deciding factor that swayed my purchase to the BMW was the 550i's 400 hp ***8211; 450 lbs-ft of torque when combined with a sport package and 20-inch wheels mitigated the Porsche's advantage. Independent of cost, I concluded, as Automobile Mag concluded, that the BMW was the better overall choice.

As to the driving experience - WOW ***8211; able to leap tall buildings in a single bound ***8211; Effortless is the word that comes to mind. Great gobs of power, a compliant responsive suspension, and maximum luxury combined with the ability to carry some serious freight makes for a great experience. The twin turbo engine is just amazing ***8211; to think it - is to do it! Road trips in my 335i that left me wasted at the end of a very long day are easy and fun in my GT. I come away from driving my 550i GT ready for more. The GT is fun and engaging. High speed passing on two lane state roads ***8211; done, ascend and descend corkscrew mountain roads ***8211; done, high speed interstate driving ***8211; done, urban stop and go ***8211; done, haul stuff for business ***8211; done.

If you should ever drive the 550i GT, evaluate it on its own terms. The experience is unique. I have owned 5 BMWs ***8211; 4 Mercedes ***8211; 2 Porsches including a 911 Turbo and 2 Corvettes - and I must say - my 550i GT is the best overall car I have ever owned in my life. Most of my past cars have been sport/GT cars and I was very concerned that I would be very bored with the car. I find the 550i GT to be an artful, athletic, future oriented, tour de force. The 550i GT is a real gran turismo for 2011. I suspect some may not agree with my analysis of the GT but that is ok ***8211; although I should add I am surprised by the frequent unsolistied compliments the car receives on the street. My Italian partners in Florence who make their living in the design world are wildly enthusiastic over the car's styling ***8211; but I think the car appeals more to Europeans than to Americans in general.

Most importantly, as an artist, I have learned to trust my own instincts and eschew being ruled by the opinions of others ***8211; different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

svanil said:


> My 550i GT goes to work everyday and I use it to carry artwork that would never fit in either a 550i or 750i. A frequently need to take 500 mile road trips that take me through cobble stone streets of Baltimore to challenging mountain roads of WV. The 550i GT is not only a superb comfortable cruiser but very capable in the twisties. The GT is built on the 7 series architecture - hence it is far more comfortable than any 5 and indeed I find the back seat to be more comfortable than a 750il. Dynamically the 550i, 750i and 550i GT are very close but the GT is uniquely endowed with talents the others cannot match. In terms of styling I prefer the unique robust athleticism of the GT - the 550i is anonymous and although I like the 750i - I feel the car is a bit old for me. In my business I must not only satisfy existing demand but anticipate, indeed, create demand. In life, as in business, I have always walked my own course and have tried not to be ruled by the opinion of others - I enjoy the 550i GT for its unique stylling, its capabilities and inherent goodness.


Svanil, you're obviously a thoughtful guy who made an informed choice. I hope you get years and years of happy miles out of your new ride.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

svanil said:


> hmmmmm....well there are limits, but yeah, I like the attention......


Classy response.

I like your style. :thumbup:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

I've only come across a 5 series GT once so far on the road. I must say it looked pretty impressive on the road. From behind, the wide wheels gave the car some definite presence. Even the side profile looked great as I passed it.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

RaceBlood said:


> I dont see the attention factor on this car, yes its new and unusual, but not like the X5/6.
> 
> I see now why you ended up buying this car, you need luxury, room for big stuff, comfort, performance and sport touring, with prestige, due to your high end business, makes perfect sense, I just cant get over the back of it, but whos looking at the my ass anyway...
> 
> A G wagon would be an attention getter...


Perhaps due to its uniqueness in the market, the car receives a great deal of attention.
Many people stop me and offer compliments. As I said in a prior post I did not anticipate
this reaction. I do have my limits - I cross shopped a Porsche Panamera but felt
uncomfortable with the Panamera's outré flamboyance given my clients and business.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Svanil, you're obviously a thoughtful guy who made an informed choice. I hope you get years and years of happy miles out of your new ride.





1985mb said:


> Thanks for a thoughtful reply :thumbup:





Kilgore Trout said:


> Classy response.
> 
> I like your style. :thumbup:


Gee wiz shucks guys......thanks!

PS. to Kilgore Trout - I love BMW wagons! - I drove a 2001 525it for over 100,000 miles!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

You guys are a bunch of wimps.
We don't come here for well written and well thought out posts by thoughtful people who articulately express informed opinions.

We come here to argue and to criticize people whose cars are not exactly like ours.

The 5GT is a rebadged Toyota.

CA


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## bmw_dave (Feb 11, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> You guys are a bunch of wimps.
> We don't come here for well written and well thought out posts by thoughtful people who articulately express informed opinions.
> 
> We come here to argue and to criticize people whose cars are not exactly like ours.
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: Thank you for restoring order!


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

svanil said:


> My 550i GT goes to work everyday and I use it to carry artwork that would never fit in either a 550i or 750i. A frequently need to take 500 mile road trips that take me through cobble stone streets of Baltimore to challenging mountain roads of WV. The 550i GT is not only a superb comfortable cruiser but very capable in the twisties. The GT is built on the 7 series architecture - hence it is far more comfortable than any 5 and indeed I find the back seat to be more comfortable than a 750il. Dynamically the 550i, 750i and 550i GT are very close but the GT is uniquely endowed with talents the others cannot match. In terms of styling I prefer the unique robust athleticism of the GT - the 550i is anonymous and although I like the 750i - I feel the car is a bit old for me. In my business I must not only satisfy existing demand but anticipate, indeed, create demand. In life, as in business, I have always walked my own course and have tried not to be ruled by the opinion of others - I enjoy the 550i GT for its unique stylling, its capabilities and inherent goodness.


Agree.

I once saw a Neptune Blue 550i GT parked -- and I thought it looked great. Whether a car is pretty or ugly is a matter of preference of course.

My X5 retains a lot of the BMW virtues, with a ground clearance built for hellacious Midwest winters - for which a car or wagon will be limited. But there are days when I wish my X5 acted more like a car with a lower center of gravity. I think GT's mix of SUV functionality, ground clearance and sedan-handling makes sense, to me at least. The GT can thus be a vehicle I will consider for this line of reasoning. It is a 7er for the price of a 5er -- a good bargain if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> You guys are a bunch of wimps.
> We don't come here for well written and well thought out posts by thoughtful people who articulately express informed opinions.
> 
> We come here to argue and to criticize people whose cars are not exactly like ours.
> ...


:rofl:

You truly are the "captain".

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

1985mb said:


> Would it be unreasonable to assume the 5er GT demographic is people like yourself? People with multiple cars, and a truck/SUV/touring to satisfy any substantial people- and/or cargo-carrying needs? So either we lose the pretense that the buyer actually needs some sort of sedan< utility, or acknowledge that the GT buyer will buy a 'real truck' anyway. So why not a 550i or 750i in that case?


I think your on target with your assessment. In my case when I don't feel like driving the truck its still nice to have the room in a sedan thats a bit shorter, and lower that still offers some flexibility. Case in point, with the left rear seat folded, I was able to put a 20 x10.5 rim and tire along with the full size Quinny Stroller. I still had room for the Recaro baby car seat installed on the right side. No need for the truck unless I am carrying quite a bit more stuff and say 4 adults, and/or just need the ground clearance to not be stuck when it floods during rainy season. Some people may classify the GT as a crossover, its not, its a luxury hatch. Why BMW just didn't classify it as a 7 series is still a mystery.

The 750i? Although the GT has basically the same wheel base , the GT still has more leg room than the standard 750i. Not to mention all of the luxury items of the 750i at a discount. 550i, although the F10 is bigger than the last generation e60, with a child seat in the back it ends up feeling like a slightly larger 3 series for the front passenger.


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

RaceBlood said:


> Maybe I am young at heart, but I think the average age for 5GT is over 50, I am 51, but not interested, no kids, just some fishing polls and a tent.
> 
> Pompous campers unite!


Well I have a while to go before I hit 50 Looking foward to it though. 50 is the new 40, hell 30 in some cases:thumbup:


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Let me be clear about the looks issue: I think the GT is a nice looking vehicle. I think it looks somewhat plain in comparison to the X6, which is striking vehicle and one of the best looking SUVs on the road. I don't see the GT as breaking ground in terms of styling, but it is elegant. I'd say the exact same thing about any of the wagons BMW has produced - none are eye catching, but all are attractive vehicles that I would not be ashamed to own.


I couldnt agree more. IMHO the GT is a car you have to spec to your liking. In haste I almost bought one with just the sport package. I would have kicked myself. Did I plan on adding 23k worth of options - no, but at the end of the day I am not bored, and none of my passengers are complaining Unless I pin them in their seats as a result of the DINAN ecu flash.:angel: That simple software enhancement has transformed this car.

That F11 touring is a "really nice car" though. If the US market was more accepting of wagons we would have more choices. I have also owned 2 Passat wagons, and a Benz Wagon. Personally, I just happen to like wagons your e91 included. I am also happy that GM had the balls to release the CTS Wagon let alone the CTS-V version. I still wonder why Dodge killed the Magnum? It was a worth while option to some especially the SRT-8 . Sorry I am getting off topic.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

car-fan said:


> I couldnt agree more. IMHO the GT is a car you have to spec to your liking. In haste I almost bought one with just the sport package. I would have kicked myself. Did I plan on adding 23k worth of options - no, but at the end of the day I am not bored, and none of my passengers are complaining Unless I pin them in their seats as a result of the DINAN ecu flash.:angel: That simple software enhancement has transformed this car.
> 
> That F11 touring is a "really nice car" though. If the US market was more accepting of wagons we would have more choices. I have also owned 2 Passat wagons, and a Benz Wagon. Personally, I just happen to like wagons your e91 included. I am also happy that GM had the balls to release the CTS Wagon let alone the CTS-V version. I still wonder why Dodge killed the Magnum? It was a worth while option to some especially the SRT-8 . Sorry I am getting off topic.


This is why I had a negative reaction the GT. Not that I don't appreciate the idea. Following your logic, I think the 5 GT made perfect sense for you. What I hate, however, is that BMW is only giving the American public the option of SUVs and Psuedo-hatces like the 5 GT and not wagons.

Years back, the Mazda 626 came in four varieties: Sedan, wagon, five door hatch (which was much like today's concept of a 5 GT, Honda Crosstour, etc), and coupe (which, back then, was called the MX-6). I don't think the five-door hatch is a bad idea at all for some owners, I just wish that BMW would still import the wagons. Because for a guy like me (who is all about camping and cycling), wagons are more ideal.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

andrewm2211 said:


> So today I was in my e90 328i(now the thread is relevant).
> 
> And I saw a huge priu... I mean a 5 series GT.
> 
> ...


I agree it looked like it had about as much room as a Japanese hatch.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

*This beats 5GT & X6*

Okay, westwest888 is going to have a field day. This beats both 5GT & X6.

I applause Audi for bringing it across the pond > http://models.audiusa.com/a7 :thumbup:


----------



## andrewm2211 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^

Snap! I will admit that Audi's version looks way better!


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> Okay, westwest888 is going to have a field day. This beats both 5GT & X6.
> 
> I applause Audi for bringing it across the pond > http://models.audiusa.com/a7 :thumbup:


A7. Damn got my engine and everything. The nice 19" wheels. Looks like the new CLS550. If I was 40 I'd get it. *Wait until they cram the Lambo V10 in the S7.* X-Rated will have to make another Hitler movie.

I saw a 5 series GT the month they came out in Palm Springs (about 1 year ago). I thought it looked sharp. But I'm sure the guy that bought it doesn't have it any more. He looked like the 12 month lease type, very international. He's probably in Saint Tropez right now on some James Bond yacht.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head....spot on

We're all different...so it's easy to judge, I don't mean anything by it, we all do it.



Kilgore Trout said:


> As for the "hammer meet nail" stuff, I'm not completely sure what you mean.


----------



## car-fan (Jan 4, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Okay, westwest888 is going to have a field day. This beats both 5GT & X6.
> 
> I applause Audi for bringing it across the pond > http://models.audiusa.com/a7 :thumbup:


I've been watching the evolution of this car for a while. I like it. Exterior design is on point Current engine specs dictate that it will be formidable competition for the 535 GT Xdrive at first. Although the GT still has more flexibility with the extra hatch, rear seats that recline, as well as move fore and aft, to allow for extra cargo room and/or passenger comfort.The Interior of the A7 is nice as well, although the pop up NAV looks kind of aftermarket. I drove the new 2011 A8 which has a similar interior about a month ago out of curiosity - nice car.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

westwest888 said:


> A7. Damn got my engine and everything. The nice 19" wheels. Looks like the new CLS550. If I was 40 I'd get it. *Wait until they cram the Lambo V10 in the S7.* X-Rated will have to make another Hitler movie.
> 
> I saw a 5 series GT the month they came out in Palm Springs (about 1 year ago). I thought it looked sharp. But I'm sure the guy that bought it doesn't have it any more. He looked like the 12 month lease type, very international. He's probably in Saint Tropez right now on some James Bond yacht.


The design from B pillar to the rear will either make or break a hatch or 4 doors coupe. I'll have to give Audi credit for getting it done tastefully. For similar budget, I will rather wait & blow it on A7. It certainly makes 5GT, Panemera & X6 look ancient. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

People who own some hybrid *unique* 5 series models bragging about their choice in a 3 series forum, the personality certainly fits the car, they deserve each other, a perfect fit IMHO.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> What I find amusing is that many of the same people who carry on about how unique their car is and now much attention it gets criticize anyone who bought something different,
> 
> I guess their idea of a perfect world is one where when they pull up to a stop light in their unique high status car they are surrounded by unique high status cars identical to theirs.
> 
> CA


The same generally holds true with respect to life in general. The unconventional or those things or people who do not conform to generally accepted notions of what is good and true better have an inner fortitude that allows them to blaze their own path because it is going to be rough ride.



captainaudio said:


> I don't think that the 5GT and the Gran Coupe are really in the same category. The Gran Coupe is IMO more of a traditional GT car than the 5GT is. The 5GT is in a sense a high performance luxury crossover but the marketing department probably did not like that term, Perhaps the 5GT and similar vehicles will be considered the vehicles that redifined what a 'GT' car is.
> 
> Most of these car categories are created by the marketing departments. There are probably a number of people here who can remember when Detroit was selling "Hardtop Convertibles" (with fixed roofs) and "2 Door Sedans" and "Sport Coupes", and the Brits were selling "Fixed Head Coupes" and "Drop Head Coupes".
> 
> ...


I agree. The Gran Coupe is very close to the traditional idea of what constitutes a GT car. 
The 5 GT has a unique voice and is still seeking an audience. I find the car uniquely suited to my needs but it is still an open question if there is a critical mass of like minded people who appreciate or require the unique capabilities of a very unconventional gender bending GT. With respect to the marketing the car as a GT - I originally thought that was a bit of a stretch - marketing puffery - but having experienced the magic of the car - I view the large GT insignia on the car as an earned medal to be worn with pride.


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

There is a article in this weeks Autoweek, about the soon to be announced Audi A9, a fastback based on the A8, though sharing a development/chassis with Lamborghini, though the hold up is having a lower front suspension/engine set up for a low hood line (Porsche Panamera) for the Lambo. 2013 at the earliest.

I would post the link but you have to subscribe.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

dtc100 said:


> People who own some hybrid *unique* 5 series models bragging about their choice in a 3 series forum, the personality certainly fits the car, they deserve each other, a perfect fit IMHO.


In fairness, this thread was started by a non-GT owner. Started out as GT-bashing, eventually sucking folks in from the F07 forum. Glad to have them as guests here though.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

Inline Sixer said:


> In fairness, this thread was started by a non-GT owner. Started out as GT-bashing, eventually sucking folks in from the F07 forum. Glad to have them as guests here though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


The progression of this thread has been very interesting, initially vociferous uninformed opinion ruled. As the thread moved forward many E90 drivers came to appreciate that the 5 GT was indeed a true BMW endowed with qualities a BMW enthusiast expects from the brand. I owned four BMWs before purchasing my 550i GT and was last ride was a 335i vert, which I always found most engaging. When BMW initally announced the 5 GT, I thought a conflicted committee must have designed the car and the result was a "Camel" and so stated on the E90 forum.

After I inspected the GT in the flesh and drove it, I felt very conflicted. I asked myself, how I could have been so wrong. My mind and eyes told me that the 5 GT was a very special BMW offering unlike any other, but emotionally, I was invested in the past. Once I evaluated the 5 GT on its own terms, I was able to see that the 5 GT was indeed a very special BMW and uniquely suited to my needs and desires and purchased my 550i GT over a Panamera. Perhaps some of the confusion over the 5GT is self-inflicted by BMW naming the GT a 5 when the car is a based on the 7 series. A more apt name is 750i GT.


----------



## dogguyX3 (Mar 26, 2010)

svanil said:


> ... BMW naming the GT a 5 when the car is a based on the 7 series. *A more apt name is 750i GT*.


Much more Apt! :thumbup: I got a ride in one Black with white leather, 
The guys at the airport were wowed by me, because I got out of that magnificent Car.
One Guy said, "is that BMW Limo? Kewl!!"

Got to dive it too, and the Sport Plus is a rocket ship. :drive: :wow:


----------



## Rob 379 (May 18, 2008)

BMW has been falling behind generally in the design stakes. Both Audi and Mercedes have produced better looking cars. The 5 series GT is hideous. In real life it is big and seems out of place. I remember when Mercedes used to make "old men's cars". Now BMW make them. They need to freshen up their ideas on styling and get back to the young, sporty look that we're used to.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

dogguyX3 said:


> Much more Apt! :thumbup: I got a ride in one Black with white leather,
> The guys at the airport were wowed by me, because I got out of that magnificent Car.
> One Guy said, "is that BMW Limo? Kewl!!"
> 
> Got to dive it too, and the Sport Plus is a rocket ship. :drive: :wow:


Your experience does not surprise me. I receive frequent unsolicited compliments. Most people believe that the GT costs considerably more than its actual price. It is great you got a chance to actually drive a GT. Dynamically the 550i GT posts exceptional numbers. Numbers aside, I find the driving experience to be very engaging.



Rob 379 said:


> BMW has been falling behind generally in the design stakes. Both Audi and Mercedes have produced better looking cars. The 5 series GT is hideous. In real life it is big and seems out of place. I remember when Mercedes used to make "old men's cars". Now BMW make them. They need to freshen up their ideas on styling and get back to the young, sporty look that we're used to.


When I owned a Porsche 911 Turbo I was appalled at the idea of a Porsche Cayenne. I considered the Panamera to be a bloated whale of a car. When I owned my E39 touring the idea of a BMW X5 seemed nothing short of heretical. Car enthusiasts are often invested emotionally and financially in the past and gain succor by surrounding themselves with persons who share their opinions. The tyranny of this arrogant group think stifles innovation at the corporate level, and potentially personal freedom of choice. I owned a 335i which I enjoyed but my family considered tortuous. Needing more space, I was neither comfortable with the anonymity and space of the 550i, nor was I entirely in tune with the traditional image of the 7 series. The 550i GT provided a uniquely BMW answer to my quest, by offering compelling luxury, utility, engaging performance, and athletically robust styling that artfully incorporated BMW styling cues. I commend BMW on their foresight and courage to bring the GT concept to fruition.


----------

